# Chewing stage



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I have quickly came to realize that my 6 month old female GSD is in her chewing stage. When will she be out of this? I have to keep her in a kennel when we're outside because I get busy doing yard work. I hate it for her! I know she is an excellent dog, it's just that she is being a typical puppy.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Can you just tether her to you? Teaching her to "leave it" on the things you don't want her to chew? Think of the awesome-ness that will produce in her


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

here are the stages:

>>> lack of training stage.
>>> i don't watch my pup stage.
>>> lack of consistency stage.
>>>> blame the pup stage.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> here are the stages:
> 
> >>> lack of training stage.
> >>> i don't watch my pup stage.
> ...


So true


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> here are the stages:
> 
> >>> lack of training stage.
> >>> i don't watch my pup stage.
> ...


I "agree"-ish. However, puppies go through stages for sure. And later months can turn very rebellious. 

Even with the best of training I've never had a 100% reliable 6 month old puppy. If im in a certain room or outside my puppy is with me or kenneled. You can teach them "leave it" and redirect until you're blue in the face but it does no good if you're not right there to correct.

My rule, any dog under a year is NEVER left unattended unless crated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> my new favorite word "agree-ish".

2>>>> the crate takes care of all the "stages".
the crate is a real "stage buster". lol.



doggiedad said:


> here are the stages:
> 
> >>> lack of training stage.
> >>> i don't watch my pup stage.
> ...





Anubis_Star said:


> 1>>>> I >>>> "agree"-ish.<<<<
> 
> 
> However, puppies go through stages for sure. And later months can turn very rebellious.
> ...


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Well then please tell me your secrets for a perfectly behaved 6 month old pup that has free roam of the house and doesnt destroy anything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody can say that they have a well behaved dog at 6 months. It isnt due to lack of training, or that I leave her unattended. A pup will eventually go through a stage in their life that will be rebellious. Just like a kid, there is a time when your child starts to missbehave. For instance, people always say a child goes throught that stage at two. So no, you cannot tell me you have a well bahved dog at 6 months of age. Regardless of the training, at 6 months of age a dog is still considered a baby.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the secret to a well behaved 6 month old pup is watching the pup closely
and when you can't watch the pup closely crate the pup.



Anubis_Star said:


> Well then please tell me your secrets for a perfectly behaved 6 month old pup that has free roam of the house and doesnt destroy anything
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Give her something 'safe' to chew on.
Restrict her access to 'unsafe' things.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> the secret to a well behaved 6 month old pup is watching the pup closely
> and when you can't watch the pup closely crate the pup.


Ok I apologize then. I thought you were putting down my use of a crate to "solve all problems"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

